# Things Too Remember When Wading The Surf



## fishingtwo

We all love to wade, expecially the SURF, but it can be meaner than the shallows and deserves Respect and a game plan. Here are a few suggestions I have first hand knowledge of that you need two do everytime..

* Check the Radar *before you go*

** Leave the smart key or alarm remote in* the truck

* If it is a little Rough keep your Mouth closed

* Leave the expensive sunglasses in the truck

* Make sure you have pliers,hemo's or whatever you use to cut the line
or remove a fish with

* *LOOK OUT FOR BIRDSh:*

* If you use a donut basket for your fish and it has the plastic boxes for 
lure storage, do not use it if it is Rough as it will flip over and All your 
stuff will be GONE!!

* If you use a stringer make sure it is a *LONG* one..

* I do not suggest driving on the washed up seaweed as it can have 
hidden surprises lying underneath. This goes for walking on it as well
can be hardheads or a 2x4 with nails or whatever. Walk very carefully!!

* If a mullet or cabbagehead bumps you while out there it is ok to scream
like a little girl...lol

* Bring some fresh water with you to wash the salt out of your ears..

* Don't forget your wading boots or old tennis shoes or whatever you 
wear. When I first started wading I had a old pair of moto-cross boots
that worked great..

* Wear Long pants, jelly fish in the crotch ain't good

* Park your truck *ABOVE THE HIGH TIDE LINE*

* Grow eyes in the back of your head and did I mention look out for 
*BIRDS*

* Bob with the waves

* Never turn your back to the waves, the next on is right behind it

* *WEAR A PDF*

* Leave you wallet in the truck

* Don't put your truck key in the pocket with a hole in it...

* Use a boat key floatie for your truck key

* LOOK OUT FOR BIRDS

I am sure there are more but these are a few that will help make it a

more pleasant experience. Stay safe and have fun!!:texasflag:texasflag:cheers:


----------



## Mrschasintail

Hide your keys, don't make it easy for thieves to steal your stuff.

Sunscreen and lip balm. sun reflects off water.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker

You forgot one......lookout for birds.


----------



## Egardner

Wish I would have left my costas in the truckâ€¦the surf claimed mine this past weekend


----------



## Joe Fish

And hook your floating basket,bait bucket,net ..to some thing other than
your belt loop if there's any waves ..not fun chasing that stuff back to the beach.


----------



## troutless

A ruff surf sure can be ruff on all kinds of fishing gear. I lost two plastic's boxes with Mirror lures and Paul Brown lures. One surf R&R that went out before I could get it, one of glasses $450.00, one pair of sun glasses $100.00 That not counting all of the stuff I've broken and lost BTB fishing. But, it's worth it. Gotta fish.


----------



## LingKiller

*surf*

Never swim out further than 1/2 of what you think you can.
Keep your mouth closed while looking out for birds.
Don't poor dead bait on beach (birds thing)
If it looks to ruff to fish-it probably is
If shark does grab your stringer, it's time to putt left overs in ice chest and then go back to fishing
Keep a 4oz weight in your pocket to tie on and throw across potlickers lines when they try to crowd you out
have knife on you to cut potlickers lines once reeled in


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Egardner said:


> Wish I would have left my costas in the truckâ€¦the surf claimed mine this past weekend


Lanyard

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishingtwo

Nice additions...and did I mention LOOK OUT FOR BIRDS, those pelicans are hard

two turn..ha ha


----------



## Bustin Chops

* *WEAR A PFD*

fixed it for ya!


----------



## fishingtwo

Bustin Chops said:


> * *WEAR A PFD*
> 
> fixed it for ya!


ooops....Thanks


----------



## bbgarcia

...take off your wedding ring (GOM has claimed 2):headknock


----------



## jerkyourcroaker

Put your name on everything with permanent marker. After the rogue wave gets you while you are looking out for birds, maybe somebody will find your lure box and get it back to you.


----------



## olebob

Remember to shuffle those feet. A ray barb can ruin a great day of fishing.


----------



## speckcaster

Don't wade the surf with your best gear! Your reels will get dunked!


----------



## OnedayScratch

ever see someone walk out of the drink BAREFOOT? I saw this fellah and just shook my head. Hey maybe I'm not that goofy for not wearing long pants and ray guards after all...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Croaker

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Bankin' On It

Aww c'mon...what's the worst a bird can do to you? Famous last words? Heh. 

The worst I've done is wrapped a bird in my cast. I got him out. Wasn't bad.


----------



## shooterstx

Nothing shiny on belt, hands, or wrist (i.e.-no ring, watch,etc.). Sharks likem'.


----------



## Egardner

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Lanyard
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Got one now


----------



## fishingtwo

speckcaster said:


> Don't wade the surf with your best gear! Your reels will get dunked!


You got that right, my revo did not like the salt at all. The cu200 do a little better but I do not like putting them thru it and totally cleaning after.
I just got my old trusty abu5500c out and got it ready. Has to be one of the most bullet proof and easiest to clean reels I own.

I really have not caught that many birds and never a pelican...wheww
but they are a pia if you do get one..lol


----------



## Aggie Chris

Take a 6 foot rebar rod holder (stanchion) with you when fishing the surf. I tie my stringer to it in case the sharks are hungry and gives me a place to put my rod while re-tying if the surf isn't rough.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Get a Grip on the Rip ..*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4899013#post4899013:tongue:


----------



## monkeyman1

Egardner said:


> Wish I would have left my costas in the truckâ€¦the surf claimed mine this past weekend





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Lanyardhttp://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Lost my Costas WITH a lanyard. Make sure the lanyard fits tightly on the ear pieces. :/


----------



## Smackdaddy53

monkeyman1 said:


> Lost my Costas WITH a lanyard. Make sure the lanyard fits tightly on the ear pieces. :/


I hear that! Some of those rogue waves are brutal. Ive been rolled a few times and so has my buddy. Almost ripped my pants off one day because my stringer and bait bucket full of croaker was tied to my belt loop and i got hit by a big un.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fishhuntrope

bbgarcia said:


> ...take off your wedding ring (GOM has claimed 2):headknock


I learned that one the hard way...


----------



## kenny

monkeyman1 said:


> Lost my Costas WITH a lanyard. Make sure the lanyard fits tightly on the ear pieces. :/


Cut two 2 1/2"-3" long pieces of electrical heat-shrink tubing large enough to slip over the leash ends. Attach the leash to the glasses, slide the tube over the connection and use a heat gun to shrink it. It won't come off until you cut it off.:idea:


----------



## speckcaster

*ditto......*



fishingtwo said:


> You got that right, my revo did not like the salt at all. The cu200 do a little better but I do not like putting them thru it and totally cleaning after.
> I just got my old trusty abu5500c out and got it ready. Has to be one of the most bullet proof and easiest to clean reels I own.
> 
> same here! can't beat the ole classic abu's for the surf! cast a mile, easy to clean, can handle big fish & last forever!!!!


----------



## smgregorek

How do you clean your abu? Got 7000 and just rinse it with water


----------



## Smackdaddy53

smgregorek said:


> How do you clean your abu? Got 7000 and just rinse it with water


Open it and clean and lube it, close it. Saltwater gets in the cracks between the spool and frame on any reel as you reel in wet line. I always lightly spray my reels, open them, remove spool, let dry, clean with qtip, lube, close.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## BlueHeron

fishingtwo said:


> * *LOOK OUT FOR BIRDSh:*


Like the Majestic Frigate that came down for my top when I was not looking. All I heard was something that sounded like a kite ripping in the wind to turn around with a big pterodactyl like bird 6ft in front of my face. Picked up my top and flew up 20ft as I was yelling let go. I just about fell backwards. lol Look out for them birds..


----------



## pickn'fish

Remember less is more in the surf

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## fishingtwo

BlueHeron said:


> Like the Majestic Frigate that came down for my top when I was not looking. All I heard was something that sounded like a kite ripping in the wind to turn around with a big pterodactyl like bird 6ft in front of my face. Picked up my top and flew up 20ft as I was yelling let go. I just about fell backwards. lol Look out for them birds..


Dang birds, I was referring when you cast but your right about them

getting your topwater for sure.


----------



## FishBurd27

fishingtwo said:


> * Never turn your back to the waves, the next on is right behind it
> 
> :cheers:


HA! So true! just when you think its going to be calm for a little bit, you turn your back to cast back towards the beach and bam. happens everytime :rotfl: (guilty)


----------



## bragwell

speckcaster said:


> fishingtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right, my revo did not like the salt at all. The cu200 do a little better but I do not like putting them thru it and totally cleaning after.
> I just got my old trusty abu5500c out and got it ready. Has to be one of the most bullet proof and easiest to clean reels I own.
> 
> same here! can't beat the ole classic abu's for the surf! cast a mile, easy to clean, can handle big fish & last forever!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> x3 on the ambassadeur. I like to travel as light as possible in the surf. Long pants, long sleeves, baseball cap, and a buff are good to have on. Small lure box in my shirt pocket. Long rope stringer (I make my own with 1/4'' wide 25' long white rope, and big float on the end). Line clippers and keys around my neck. Hemo's on a separate necklace. Attach the stringer to a nylon clip belt for easy release. Plenty of spoons with single hook and short wire liter with swivel, 51MR with middle hook off, she-dog, and a pack of sand eel jr's in the lure box.
> 
> But with the star going on right now it's all about chunking croaker.
Click to expand...


----------



## fishingtwo

bragwell said:


> speckcaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> x3 on the ambassadeur. I like to travel as light as possible in the surf. Long pants, long sleeves, baseball cap, and a buff are good to have on. Small lure box in my shirt pocket. Long rope stringer (I make my own with 1/4'' wide 25' long white rope, and big float on the end). Line clippers and keys around my neck. Hemo's on a separate necklace. Attach the stringer to a nylon clip belt for easy release. Plenty of spoons with single hook and short wire liter with swivel, 51MR with middle hook off, she-dog, and a pack of sand eel jr's in the lure box.
> 
> But with the star going on right now it's all about chunking croaker.
> 
> 
> 
> I like wearing a fly vest which has a bunch of pockets. Where I have
> Extra leaders
> Small spool of leader material (just in case)
> assorted plastics
> hemos on a short string(easy to get two)
> small bottle of water(fresh) nice to wash the salt down every now an then
> 
> Always zip the pockets closed, or your stuff will float away.
> I like the vest expecially when it is a little rough and the donut becomes
> a problem with waves catching it and jerking you around, or turning upside down and dumping all your gear to the bottom. arrrrrr
> The vest I use fits over my PFD and allows access to what I need fairly easly and can hold a lot of stuff.
> 
> Now just need the wind to lay and the water two clear...lol
Click to expand...


----------



## bragwell

fishingtwo said:


> bragwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like wearing a fly vest which has a bunch of pockets. Where I have
> Extra leaders
> Small spool of leader material (just in case)
> assorted plastics
> hemos on a short string(easy to get two)
> small bottle of water(fresh) nice to wash the salt down every now an then
> 
> Always zip the pockets closed, or your stuff will float away.
> I like the vest expecially when it is a little rough and the donut becomes
> a problem with waves catching it and jerking you around, or turning upside down and dumping all your gear to the bottom. arrrrrr
> The vest I use fits over my PFD and allows access to what I need fairly easly and can hold a lot of stuff.
> 
> Now just need the wind to lay and the water two clear...lol
> 
> 
> 
> OH yeah water is a must. - That sounds like a nice rig.
Click to expand...


----------



## fishingtwo

Well it has been awhile and have to add one after this weekend.

I was out at day break Saturday and not long after I see a mother and three kids out for a morning swim. The mother and two kids were together and appeared to have something they were floating on. The third was way behind and swimming toward them without any floating device. I was on the second sandbar and what turned out to be a little girl was swimming toward them. They were on the third bar or futher. 
Well she made it to them and they eventually had enough, with the little girl swimming in literally right beside me.

So my point is say a prayer for those out swimming without a pdf or flottie.

At least the current was not bad.


----------



## ccoker

fishingtwo said:


> Well it has been awhile and have to add one after this weekend.
> 
> I was out at day break Saturday and not long after I see a mother and three kids out for a morning swim. The mother and two kids were together and appeared to have something they were floating on. The third was way behind and swimming toward them without any floating device. I was on the second sandbar and what turned out to be a little girl was swimming toward them. They were on the third bar or futher.
> Well she made it to them and they eventually had enough, with the little girl swimming in literally right beside me.
> 
> So my point is say a prayer for those out swimming without a pdf or flottie.
> 
> At least the current was not bad.


poor parenting, or at least clueless


----------



## c hook

*wow*



fishingtwo said:


> Well it has been awhile and have to add one after this weekend.
> 
> I was out at day break Saturday and not long after I see a mother and three kids out for a morning swim. The mother and two kids were together and appeared to have something they were floating on. The third was way behind and swimming toward them without any floating device. I was on the second sandbar and what turned out to be a little girl was swimming toward them. They were on the third bar or futher.
> Well she made it to them and they eventually had enough, with the little girl swimming in literally right beside me.
> 
> So my point is say a prayer for those out swimming without a pdf or flottie.
> 
> At least the current was not bad.


I've fished the surf a few times this year, I've been amazed at the number of youngsters(9 to 17), parents on the beach relaxing, swimming to, and past the 3rd bar with no PFD. Head barely above the surface, jumping and tippy toeing to get air. Can't believe there aren't more drowning. :texasflag


----------



## LIL NEMO

slide your feet across bottom...stingray barb aint fun


----------

